# Big rutting buck



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Rut was going strong over the thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice buck!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice picture!!

Looks like that Option2 thingie is workin' for you fellas.

.


----------

